# Hi from Carlisle



## Nomad (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi everybody,
I'm Mike  from Carlisle and I'm new to this site.
I own a Nissan Nv200 camper and enjoy travelling around the UK. 
The Nissan is quite compact but does everything that I need it too.
I am going to the event at Henley and hope to meet some of you.
Regards 
Mike


----------



## The laird (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome along.

See you at Henley, you will enjoy it, trust me!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## brucews (Jul 25, 2018)

Mikan said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm Mike  from Carlisle and I'm new to this site.
> I own a Nissan Nv200 camper and enjoy travelling around the UK.
> The Nissan is quite compact but does everything that I need it too.
> ...



Hi Mike, welcome as a full member to the site.  We were just above Carlisle earlier this month and last year did a lot around Carlisle and Hadrian's wall; it would be useful if you were able to identify some wild camping spots for your area to add to the POI system.  Have a look at it first so that you are not duplicating anything, but your local knowledge will be very helpful to the members of our community.  I expect your Nisan Camper would get under  2.1Mtr height barriers, but most of our vans/motor homes wouldn't.........


----------



## Nomad (Jul 25, 2018)

*Local to Carlisle*

Hi there. There are a couple of places that I could recommend as soon as I get the whole POI map thong sorted out. And yes I can sneak into anywhere under 2m . See you in Henley


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi and welcome from ulster,i can just about see your gaf from ballycastle/tor head on a good day.:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Tes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello :welcome:

I’m sure i’ll See you at Henley at some point over the weekend.


----------



## activecampers (Jul 28, 2018)

Under 1.9m on a good day!  (Though we did flinch taking ours on a 1.9m ferry! The aerial did clink on the roof, but rest ok)

Do you have a self-build or a branded conversion?

We're up to 150 nights away in ours, last trip was 46 night mostly wildcamping   So very possible even in small.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 31, 2018)

activecampers said:


> Under 1.9m on a good day!  (Though we did flinch taking ours on a 1.9m ferry! The aerial did clink on the roof, but rest ok)
> 
> Do you have a self-build or a branded conversion?
> 
> We're up to 150 nights away in ours, last trip was 46 night mostly wildcamping   So very possible even in small.



Anything less than a 2 on the barrier signs and I'm afraid I bottle it. Plus the fact my roof is a tad higher than some of the other conversions so I like to play it safe.
My conversion was mainly carried out by a company in Washington Tyne and Wear so it's not a self build. But it isn't branded and I wanted to maintain the stealth element.
To date I am up to 120 nights this year and enjoying every one of them.
Where are you based? Anywhere near Carlisle
.
Speak soon


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Mike, welcome aboard


----------

